

Your team should work like an open source project - rtomayko
http://tomayko.com/writings/adopt-an-open-source-process-constraints

======
sheyll
I think "Meatspace" has many advantages over async collaboration:

Valuing async commication more than sync communication may be detrimental to
efficiency:

Positive peer pressure makes individuals perform better. To have someone to
proudly present even small achievements to, creates a lot of motivation.

Many ideas arise only when people brainstorm spontanously.

Pair-Programming is emperically proven to improve quality and reduce
development time.

When reading most of your article I somewhat get that fuzzy cold feeling that
the way github works, would not be equally suited to all varieties of ways
people are creative.

There are people that are rather introverted that need silence and no one
around bothering them. There are those more extroverted that also need a lot
of movement and freedom but most of all an audience. There are visual
thinkers, haptic-thinkers and acoustic thinkers. There people that always need
a social context, and those that do what ever someone sais. There are those
that are creative when alone in there quiet homes, and those that to thinking
mainly while talking to someone else.

I doubt that the guthub model is equally fair on these different cognitive
types. I read that Nils Bohr for example was thinking mainly by talking to his
students. If some genius like him would apply for a job at github, do you
think you could exploit his full potential?

Also many developers I know actually prefer a real, physical office, simply
because there is no such thing as "home-office" if you have little children at
home.

Any model of collaboration that people want to deploy widely through out our
culture, should be compatible to different situations in life persons are in,
and should respect the different cognitive type, so that everyone has a fair
chance to be productive in respect to his potential, and hey lets put it in a
not so different term: happy.

I would not fall of my chair by the shock emerging from the surprise, hearing
github consists of high achieving, 20-30 y.o. hackers that do nothing but work
all night and that party really hard in between, I am right there? Would I
find that rather excluding, exclusive and maybe arrogant.

I doubt this is the kind of work environment, that is family friendly.

------
vseloved
One more essential meatspace activity is knowledge transfer. It may not be the
most productive thing to sit with someone at a computer and show them, how you
do certain stuff, discussing different issues, that arise in the process - but
definitely you won't be able to do it with email or chat. Although I may miss
some other approaches to this - I'd be glad to find out about them...

------
alexkli
Full ack. My colleague Bertrand has done some presentations on how we
successfully do open source in the enterprise at Adobe (former Day):
[http://www.slideshare.net/bdelacretaz/open-development-in-
th...](http://www.slideshare.net/bdelacretaz/open-development-in-the-
enterprise-jazoon-2012-13525460)

------
lorn
awesome talk and post, did you recommend any book that supports all this
ideias? I liked when mojombo share some here <http://tinyurl.com/tpwbooks>.
Thanks

------
xissy
Cool, I totally agree with this post. Traditional developing culture has many
problems for developers who make values. Remain super developers' flow - I
think this could be one of answers.

------
fespinoza
really cool [http://tomayko.com/writings/adopt-an-open-source-process-
con...](http://tomayko.com/writings/adopt-an-open-source-process-constraints)

------
dparker
How are such mundane things as setting salaries and raises (dare I use the
word) managed in such a free form structure?

------
harmon_michael
any chance we could get that employee handbook leaked ;) would love a chance
to read it.

